# Tipping...



## The Gabba Goul (Feb 11, 2005)

Perhaps it's because she worked in restaurants when she was younger...but...sence an early age, my mother always stressed the importance of tipping to me...

I believe in being a good tipper, even if the service is less than great...in fact, one thing that really irritates me is when I go somewhere with somebody,l and they pay for lunch or whatever, and don't leave a nice tip, or sometimes no tip at all...to me that's embarassing...I once got into a beef with a former ladyfriend of mine because she didnt tip when she picked up takeout for us...how a person couldnt leave at least a few dollars is beyond me...I remember once being in Vegas and taking a severe whooping at a blackjack table, when I still tipped the dealer, a friend of mine went nuts, he actually started raising his voice, because he was so upset that I still tipped even though I lost...I dunno...I just strongly believe that people like waiters/waitresses, bartenders, maitre'ds, cabdrivers, doormen, maids, concierges, etc...basically anybody who serves me deserves a little something extra from me as a way of showing my gratitude...

To me, stingey-ness (sp? is that even a word???) is not an admirable trait...

Anybody else believe in the importance of tipping??? Or any scrooges out there care to explain why they feel it's okay to ever not tip???


----------



## rkipperman (Mar 19, 2006)

The Gabba Goul said:


> Anybody else believe in the importance of tipping??? Or any scrooges out there care to explain why they feel it's okay to ever not tip???


Sure, when the service sucks big time. To me, TIP = THANK YOU. If someone makes me miserable, I don't say thank you and would not tip.


----------



## The Gabba Goul (Feb 11, 2005)

I dunno...I guess...the way I see it, alot of waiters and waitresses are kids workign their way through school, or single mother's or something...it's probably pretty hard work, and I'm sure they have their off-days just like the rest of us...so I can't necessarily hold it against them if the service isnt great...I mean, yeah, I'll leave less of a tip...but I couldn't imagine snubbing them completely...


----------



## 16128 (Feb 8, 2005)

Yes, when the service is horrible and the bad service is the server's fault, as opposed to the kitchen's/management's fault.

Relatively empty restaurant outside of busy period, waiter fails to help you, not available to bring something, etc. vs. an order being messed up by the chef or you can see your server struggling to help several patrons at once because the place is understaffed. (latter example not their fault.)

As for tip jars - take-out and places such as Starbucks, people are split on whether to tip, since the servers are paid a full wage vs. a partial wage + tips. These places usually get my change.


----------



## gnatty8 (Nov 7, 2006)

I will got to 25% of the bill if the service is outstanding. If it is the other end of the spectrum, as in horrible and seriously making me consider never eating at that establishment ever again, I might leave 5%. I never put tips into the cups at Starbucks or Dunkin Donuts. I view those as one step removed from panhandling.


----------



## Kav (Jun 19, 2005)

People forget that many service positions get a minimal wage and tips are the real income. And people are ignorant that some jobs, ie waiters and waitresses must declare a set percentile for taxes regardless of actual tips received. I've worked a few jobs where tipping was a given. I've met generous people and utter scrooges and heard many anecdotal generalities of who does and does not tip. You never know. On the other side, some employees think tips are a given. The 'tip jars' displayed at registers, or dinner tabs with the tip conveniently added to the bill are insulting.


----------



## rkipperman (Mar 19, 2006)

The Gabba Goul said:


> I dunno...I guess...the way I see it, alot of waiters and waitresses are kids workign their way through school, or single mother's or something...it's probably pretty hard work, and I'm sure they have their off-days just like the rest of us...so I can't necessarily hold it against them if the service isnt great...I mean, yeah, I'll leave less of a tip...but I couldn't imagine snubbing them completely...


Everyone has "off-days" but why should I say thank you for their day off? When I screw up at work when I am having one of my "off-days" does my boss thank me for a job well done?

Perhaps you and I view the purpose of a tip differently. While I view a tip as a method of saying "thank you," you view the purpose of a tip to help out a worker who is probably underpaid and overworked.


----------



## memphislawyer (Mar 2, 2007)

Gabba: You sir, are a gentleman and a kind person. Nothing wrong with tipping anyone who extends a service. I was 'tipped' by a client once, and one client sent me a gift card for $75 even though I lost his case, since he felt his son lied to him and to the judge about what happened, even though I think the child arguably told the truth about how the accident happened.

TIP = To Insure Promptness or TIPS = To Insure Prompt (or Proper) Service.

My daughter tips badly, but tips, and though she is in college, I tell her do not go if you can not tip properly. I usually set 15% as a minimum and will also go to 25% but one time, I tipped 50% of a group dinner.

I also try to distinguish between the waiter's fault and those of the kitchen or the staff (having a waiter take more tables then he can cover).

Sam


----------



## tabasco (Jul 17, 2006)

Kav said:


> ..... tabs with the tip conveniently added to the bill are insulting.


However, the norm in Europe, a 15% "gratuity" added for service. Foolish to "tip" above and beyond the bill.

Also, in BudaPest, if you add a "tip" percentage on to your dinner bill, it goes to the house; one must take cash, put in the servers' hands and say "this is for you" (better in Hungarian).

-tipper


----------



## JRR (Feb 11, 2006)

The Gabba Goul said:


> Perhaps it's because she worked in restaurants when she was younger...but...sence an early age, my mother always stressed the importance of tipping to me...
> 
> I believe in being a good tipper, even if the service is less than great...in fact, one thing that really irritates me is when I go somewhere with somebody,l and they pay for lunch or whatever, and don't leave a nice tip, or sometimes no tip at all...to me that's embarassing...I once got into a beef with a former ladyfriend of mine because she didnt tip when she picked up takeout for us...how a person couldnt leave at least a few dollars is beyond me...I remember once being in Vegas and taking a severe whooping at a blackjack table, when I still tipped the dealer, a friend of mine went nuts, he actually started raising his voice, because he was so upset that I still tipped even though I lost...I dunno...I just strongly believe that people like waiters/waitresses, bartenders, maitre'ds, cabdrivers, doormen, maids, concierges, etc...basically anybody who serves me deserves a little something extra from me as a way of showing my gratitude...
> 
> ...


+1

Tipping is hugely important. I will reduce if service is bad. For average I usually do 20%. If great 25 to 30%.

If you don't want to tip go to a fast food joint.


----------



## rkipperman (Mar 19, 2006)

JRR said:


> If you don't want to tip go to a fast food joint.


But then you are faced with the tip bucket. You can't run from the tips.


----------



## PITAronin (Nov 30, 2004)

My daughter, who is working as a waitress/barmaid this summer ($2 in salary plus tips) before she goes back to college in the fall shared this story with me from a website devoted to the travails of working as a waiter/waitress. At one of the many restaurants where the standard policy is to add on a 15% tip to parties of six or more, the waitress dropped the check off with a lunchtime table of elderly women who had finished their meals. After a bit of conferring amonst themselves, the spokeswoman for the group (accompanied by much finger snapping to get the waitress's attention) called out: "Hey, girly? I don't know what you're trying to pull here. But we didn't order no 'gratuity', we didn't get no 'gratuity', and we damn sure ain't payin' for no gratuity'!"

For my part, while I almost always - unless the service has been abominable - tip between 20 and 25%, I have occasionally spent time with some of my brother's friends who work in various aspects of the food and beverage business and they often tip between 50% and 75%, especially if the waitstaffer is someone they know.


----------



## agnash (Jul 24, 2006)

My standard is 20%. I will sometimes go a little higher for excellent service, and drop it down to maybe 10% for minimal service. However, if a server is rude or abusive to me or to other customers, I will leave nothing. Yeah, I know, you would think that most servers would know better than to bring their personal feelings about race/politics/sexual identity/etc. to the table, but not all got the memo.


----------



## The Gabba Goul (Feb 11, 2005)

rkipperman said:


> Everyone has "off-days" but why should I say thank you for their day off? When I screw up at work when I am having one of my "off-days" does my boss thank me for a job well done?
> 
> Perhaps you and I view the purpose of a tip differently. While I view a tip as a method of saying "thank you," you view the purpose of a tip to help out a worker who is probably underpaid and overworked.


...yes...but you still get paid for comming in when you're having an off-day...right???


----------



## Gradstudent78 (May 7, 2003)

rkipperman said:


> Everyone has "off-days" but why should I say thank you for their day off? When I screw up at work when I am having one of my "off-days" does my boss thank me for a job well done?
> 
> Perhaps you and I view the purpose of a tip differently. While I view a tip as a method of saying "thank you," you view the purpose of a tip to help out a worker who is probably underpaid and overworked.


I have to agree, it's like working on commission, if you have an off day, you make less money or in some cases no money at all. However, I would only not tip if the service was absolutely horrible. Not tipping sends a message that the service was simply not accetable.


----------



## Wayfarer (Mar 19, 2006)

I can be the best tipper you have ever seen and I can be the stingiest tipper you have ever seen. It all depends on the service. 

Friday night, I hosted a wine tasting in a private dining room as a happy hour with some friends. The wine came out of my cellar and one of the other guys that was there. There is no stem or corkage fee as we rent lockers there. So the only billables were an array of appetizers and some sparkling water. The bill came to $60.00. I picked it up and gave the waitress $40.00 cash for tip, a 66% tip.

Last time I was in DC, the service at the Uno's at Union Station was horrid and everything took a very long time to happen, from bread, to water, etc.. To top it off, we waited a very long time for our bill. I decided to use the Mens' room as the waitress was taking so long. I passed her by on the way there. She was literally sitting in someone's lap making out with him. On the way out, I handed her her tip: $.05. Yes, a nickel.

I average 20% though for good service, +/- 5% for variables.


----------



## Howard (Dec 7, 2004)

I guess it depends on the service of the restaurant.If It's fantastic service,you'd probably tip them the right amount,But If It's horrible,you'd tip them less or nothing at all.

I,myself happen to be a good tipper.


----------



## Karl89 (Feb 20, 2005)

Gents,

What I tip:

Normally 15-18%

If I am regular 25+% (this has has been the most cost effective move ever, as the extra level of service, buybacks and assorted freebies I get are far greater then the extra costs involved)

If the waitress is cute and flirts with me 30%

If the waitress is cute, flirts with me and I am expensing it 35%

And I leave a $4 USD min., no matter what the bill is, no wonder why my usual waitress at the Waffle House calls me Mr. Rockefeller!

I am sympathetic to those who rely on tips, especially since the summer before college I worked as a bellman on Nantucket. Phil Donahue was a great tipper, along with Cardinal William Baum. Senators John Kerry and Frank Lautenberg, not so much.

Karl


----------



## Howard (Dec 7, 2004)

Would It be Ok to tip more than you should?


----------



## Wayfarer (Mar 19, 2006)

Howard said:


> Would It be Ok to tip more than you should?


No, Howa, You can be charged, And go to jail for it.


----------



## rip (Jul 13, 2005)

I would be interested to know how much one's restaurant check would go up if the restaurant paid full wages to the servers rather than a couple of bucks an hour plus tips? I don't believe the tipping culture in the US is about the old "To Insure Promptness" as it once was; it's more about the making up the pay deficit for the servers. In the US I tip generously unless the service is just abysmal, then I'll leave two pennies. It makes the point.

It's a very different bag in eastern Europe. In Prague, unless you are in a tourist-oriented restaurant, you tip your loose change, never more than 10%. However, in touristy spots, you'll very likely find that the tip, frequently a healthy 25%, has been added to your check and is explained, if at all, on the back of the check and in Czech, of course. Sadly, the serving staff is still poorly paid in either type of establishment. 

I had a friend move to Prague last year who had been in wait-service in NY and was expecting to be able to make a living in Prague doing the same. She quite early came to understand why many people there live 5 and 6 to an apartment; it's the only way they can afford the rent.


----------



## Karl89 (Feb 20, 2005)

Wayfar,

What are the guidelines for trolls tipping off themselves?

Karl


----------



## Howard (Dec 7, 2004)

Wayfarer said:


> No, Howa, You can be charged, And go to jail for it.


I think in a family restaurant you'd tip between 2-5 dollars because the meals there are mostly cheap and inexpensive.


----------



## Wayfarer (Mar 19, 2006)

Howard said:


> I think in a family restaurant you'd tip between 2-5 dollars because the meals there are mostly cheap and inexpensive.


Howa, You are going to, Jail.


----------



## Gradstudent78 (May 7, 2003)

Howard said:


> Would It be Ok to tip more than you should?


It depends, if the service was horrible then your just reinforcing that behavior by giving them a good tip. If the service was good then you should tip what you personally feel the person deserves.


----------



## Howard (Dec 7, 2004)

Wayfarer said:


> Howa, You are going to, Jail.


For What?


----------



## Howard (Dec 7, 2004)

Gradstudent78 said:


> It depends, if the service was horrible then your just reinforcing that behavior by giving them a good tip. If the service was good then you should tip what you personally feel the person deserves.


I always add the tax and then calculate the tip after.


----------



## The Gabba Goul (Feb 11, 2005)

Karl89 said:


> If I am regular 25+% (this has has been the most cost effective move ever, as the extra level of service, buybacks and assorted freebies I get are far greater then the extra costs involved)
> 
> If the waitress is cute and flirts with me 30%
> 
> If the waitress is cute, flirts with me and I am expensing it 35%


LoL...how True...I rememember, I was down in Vegas and had a table in Tabu (a kind of small-ish club in the MGM)...it was a kind of slow night, so the waitress was hanging around chatting the whole evening...My first bottle that I ordered, was like $250, so I tipped like $60 (not a huge percentage, I know, but better than the standard $20 that I know alot of people tip on bottle service)...when my buddy split, he took the bottle, so I ordered up another one...at which point I mistook three c-notes for twentys (it was dark and I had been drinking quite a bit)...I didn't realize that I had tipped the girl $300 until I got this really enthusiastic "THANKS!!!" followed by a smooch on the cheek...aaah the dangers of combining alcohol and pretty girls...

...but on the upside...she did let the club manager know that I was a big tipper, at which point he gave me his card and told me to call him personally for my tables from now on (I've gotten several bottles comped to me sence, by doing it this way)...and I convinced the lovely young waitress to join me for breakfast when the club closed...


----------



## The Gabba Goul (Feb 11, 2005)

Gradstudent78 said:


> It depends, if the service was horrible then your just reinforcing that behavior by giving them a good tip. If the service was good then you should tip what you personally feel the person deserves.


Either that...or the next time you're there, the waiter/waitress will remember that you were a good tipper and perhaps give you better service...


----------



## Andy V. (Jan 16, 2004)

rip said:


> I would be interested to know how much one's restaurant check would go up if the restaurant paid full wages to the servers rather than a couple of bucks an hour plus tips? I don't believe the tipping culture in the US is about the old "To Insure Promptness" as it once was; it's more about the making up the pay deficit for the servers. In the US I tip generously unless the service is just abysmal, then I'll leave two pennies. It makes the point.
> 
> I couldn't agree more. Sometimes going to a sit-down restaurant, especially with certain companions, feels less like an indulgent treat and more like a job assignment where we must meticulously evaluate the server's performance. It's almost more relaxing to go to a more casual joint where I get my food at the counter and refill my own drink. I don't have to do any extra math at the end and I don't end up annoyed that my glass has been empty for 30 minutes or that it's been refilled after every single sip.


----------



## TMMKC (Aug 2, 2007)

Wayfarer said:


> Howa, You are going to, Jail.


...or Applebee's, but that's one in the same, isn't it? I generally tip 15 percent for good service (20 percent if it's really good). I have been knownto tip far less than 15 percent if the service sucks. As earlier posters to this thread wrote, you really need to pay attention what's going on in the restaurant. I won't fault the server if the kitchen screws up. Cabbies get 10 percent and bellmen get a fiver (more if we have a lot of luggage).

I do take issue with tip jars on fast food counters and coffee shops (is it THAT hard to make a latte?).


----------



## Alistair (Aug 12, 2007)

memphislawyer said:


> TIP = To Insure Promptness or TIPS = To Insure Prompt (or Proper) Service.


I'm not sure if you were endorsing TIP as an acronym, but that's actually a .


----------



## 16128 (Feb 8, 2005)

The Gabba Goul said:


> ...and I convinced the lovely young waitress to join me for breakfast...


Did you call her, or nudge her?


----------



## The Gabba Goul (Feb 11, 2005)

VS said:


> Did you call her, or nudge her?


Oh, I still call her every now and then...:icon_smile_wink:


----------



## Trenditional (Feb 15, 2006)

The Gabba Goul said:


> I dunno...I guess...the way I see it, alot of waiters and waitresses are kids workign their way through school, or single mother's or something...it's probably pretty hard work, and I'm sure they have their off-days just like the rest of us...so I can't necessarily hold it against them if the service isnt great...I mean, yeah, I'll leave less of a tip...but I couldn't imagine snubbing them completely...


I disagree with tipping just because it is expected. I'll tip better for very good service, but I will not tip with the service is exceptionally bad. Obviously there are some things that the waiter/waitress can't control, which shouldn't affect their receiving or not receiving a tip. If the restaurant is busy or the order is unusually unique, I understand that there will be some delays. On the other hand if the server is just not attentive or unfriendly, there tip or lack there of is reflected. I don't like to perpetuate the idea that tips are expected. They're getting paid to do their job, we don't tip nurses for taking care of us in the hospital.


----------



## The Gabba Goul (Feb 11, 2005)

Trenditional said:


> They're getting paid to do their job, we don't tip nurses for taking care of us in the hospital.


Yes but waiters and waitresses don't make $50 an hour either...

...and people most certainly do bring gifts to nurses/doctors alot of the time after a hospital stay...


----------



## Untilted (Mar 30, 2006)

15% tips should be added to the prices on menus.

If the service is outstanding, you can tip more if you want.

even if the service sucks, the waiter/waitresses get the embedded "tips" so they can have adequate wages. It's up to the consumers to point out the bad waitors/waitresses to the managers so the bad seeds get fired.

It works in many countries.


----------



## Wayfarer (Mar 19, 2006)

The Gabba Goul said:


> Yes but waiters and waitresses don't make $50 an hour either...
> 
> ...and people most certainly do bring gifts to nurses/doctors alot of the time after a hospital stay...


And one does not have to go to 2 (diploma nurse) to 15 (advanced board certified fellow) years of post-secondary education to be a wait person nor do wait persons get sued if the soup is cold.

There is actually some good reasons why people get paid what they get paid...


----------



## The Gabba Goul (Feb 11, 2005)

Wayfarer said:


> And one does not have to go to 2 (diploma nurse) to 15 (advanced board certified fellow) years of post-secondary education to be a wait person nor do wait persons get sued if the soup is cold.
> 
> There is actually some good reasons why people get paid what they get paid...


Of course...but you get paid well...I get paid well (probably not as good as you...but well none the less...) and nobody is saying that waiters are smarter than nurses (although I've known some borderline retards with RN after their name)...but that's topic for another conversation...the deal is this...if you or I make more than some lowly college kid or some struggling single mother...what is it really hurting if we make sure we leave a few dollars for them at the end of our meal even if they didnt keep our water glass full???

I'm sorry, that's basically what it boils down to...for me anyway...everybody (maybe not necessarily you, but alot of people) wants to toot their own horns about what good people they are and this and that and blah blah blah...but when it comes time to pony up at the end of the meal, they're looking for any excuse they can find as to why they shouldnt leave anything for the waitress...I've been known to leave 100% tips on more than one occasion...would I do that if I got sub-par service??? no...but at the same time, I cant be a miser and not leave this person anything just because they werent as attentive as they should have been or whatever...

what's the point of getting all that extra education and landing a job where there is a "good reason that you get paid what you get paid" if you're just going to clutch the purse-strings with a kung-fu grip like tenacity, and take some kind of stand on misguided principal, just because your waitress didnt smile enough...you never know, maybe she just served a table full of insufferable @$$holes who decided they werent going to tip either...it's not right that she takes it out on you...but she's only human too...

...anyway...

...at least that's the way I see it...


----------



## TMMKC (Aug 2, 2007)

Wayfarer said:


> There is actually some good reasons why people get paid what they get paid...


Amen! After completing a small patio/landscaping project myself this spring, I will never again complain when the landscaper hands me a bill. Like healthcare...like any number of professions for that matter...it's hard work and not suited for everyone. Even a Fortune 500 CEO, despite all the corruption these past several years, is paid what he/she is paid for a good reason.


----------



## Gradstudent78 (May 7, 2003)

The Gabba Goul said:


> maybe she just served a table full of insufferable @$$holes who decided they werent going to tip either...it's not right that she takes it out on you...but she's only human too...
> QUOTE]
> 
> If a waiter or waitress is going to take out what another table did on me then I think they deserve less of a tip then if they didn't. They work in a service industry and they get paid for providing service. I don't go out all that much and I doubt I make much more then most full time wait staff, so if I'm at a restraurant I expect good service and tip accordingly when I receive it. When I don't receive it I also tip accordingly.


----------



## rkipperman (Mar 19, 2006)

The Gabba Goul said:


> ...yes...but you still get paid for comming in when you're having an off-day...right???


Sure do, but it's not my responsibility to make sure the waiter/waitress is paid on an off-day, that's the employer's obligation.


----------



## The Gabba Goul (Feb 11, 2005)

Gradstudent78 said:


> If a waiter or waitress is going to take out what another table did on me then I think they deserve* less of a tip *then if they didn't.


yes...less of a tip...but a tip none-the-less...

...and furthermore...sence it's been mentioned...what's so bad about the tip jar??? If you go to Starbucks, and but a coffee drink or whatever, would it kill you to drop your silver into the tip jar??? I mean it's literally just a few cents...if a few cents is going to make or break you one way or another...then you should be making your coffee at home...

I'd love to know what some people here's opinion on tipping when you pick up takeout is...


----------



## Gradstudent78 (May 7, 2003)

The Gabba Goul said:


> yes...less of a tip...but a tip none-the-less...


I would have no problem not leaving a tip if I felt the service was bad enough. If it was that bad I probably wouldn't eat there again either.


----------



## The Gabba Goul (Feb 11, 2005)

sorry...there's no service in the world bad enough to justify being a cheapskate...


----------



## Laxplayer (Apr 26, 2006)

rip said:


> I would be interested to know how much one's restaurant check would go up if the restaurant paid full wages to the servers rather than a couple of bucks an hour plus tips? I don't believe the tipping culture in the US is about the old "To Insure Promptness" as it once was; it's more about the making up the pay deficit for the servers. In the US *I tip generously unless the service is just abysmal, then I'll leave two pennies. It makes the point.*
> 
> It's a very different bag in eastern Europe. In Prague, unless you are in a tourist-oriented restaurant, you tip your loose change, never more than 10%. However, in touristy spots, you'll very likely find that the tip, frequently a healthy 25%, has been added to your check and is explained, if at all, on the back of the check and in Czech, of course. Sadly, the serving staff is still poorly paid in either type of establishment.
> 
> I had a friend move to Prague last year who had been in wait-service in NY and was expecting to be able to make a living in Prague doing the same. She quite early came to understand why many people there live 5 and 6 to an apartment; it's the only way they can afford the rent.


I do the same. The two pennies lets them know you didn't just forget to leave a tip. I've only had to do this twice. The first time, our waitress ignored us and sat at the bar all night smoking with her boyfriend. That was at one of those chain "neighborhood" restaurants. After she brought our food, she didn't come back until she brought our bill, so with no waitress to fill our drinks, I just walked to the back and filled my own. I hate chain restaurants.

The second time, our waiter was so rude that I actually almost punched the guy. When our bill came, I pointed out that he had accidently charged us twice for one of the entrees. 6 of us dining, 7 meals charged. Instead of just correcting the mistake, he insisted we were wrong, and actually stood there and yelled at me.


----------



## android (Dec 8, 2004)

I'll usually leave 15-20% but more on a small bill. I did recently have to leave the two cent tip. Not getting water for 20 minutes is certainly not the kitchen's fault and I just didn't believe the story about how it takes 20 minutes to cook stuff jalepenos. (a deep fried item that cooks in a basket for about 4 minutes.)

I also called the restaurant owner the next day and suggested that my waiter had no business in the food service industry.


----------



## Karl89 (Feb 20, 2005)

Gents,

I see alot of you have had problems with bad service. Perhaps I am lucky but of late this has not really been an issue for me. I really do think part of the problem is the food service industry and retail (at all price levels) is that very few places actually invest in proper training. Some people are just unsuited for dealing with the public but many who seem that way just lack proper training. On the other hand its hard to blame the relutance a business may have to invest in training for a job that many people view as transient.

Karl


----------



## Wayfarer (Mar 19, 2006)

The Gabba Goul said:


> sorry...there's no service in the world bad enough to justify being a cheapskate...


The concept is you pay for what you get. If you get bad service and pay accordingly, you are not being a cheapskate. You are rendering then present market value for the service just received.

Gabba, amazing you totally ignored my recounting of a 66% tip just a few days ago and rather focus on the fact that I will not reward bad workers. Since you tell us you reward bad jobs, if you ever buy a hospital, can I come run it for you?


----------



## rkipperman (Mar 19, 2006)

The Gabba Goul said:


> sorry...there's no service in the world bad enough to justify being a cheapskate...


Here's a hypothetical for you. You go to a barber and specify the exact cut that you want. The barber is a young kid who you know is doing this to support himself through college. While you are explaining what you want, he on his cell phone chatting and is nodding his head. He ends up giving you a crew cut (not what you asked for). You are charged $24 for the haircut. How much do you tip?


----------



## The Gabba Goul (Feb 11, 2005)

wayfarer-i wasnt single-ing you out, or calling you a cheapskate personally...I do think that anybody who doesnt tip, however, is displaying some cheapskate tendencies...

you left a hefty tip the other day...thats good...im sure thats not the only time that youve done that...its good to leave a generous gratuity when applicable...but nobody is going to convince me that its ever okay to not tip...if the service is that bad, you call the manager/captain over and request another server...problem solved...if service is consistantly bad, then in the future, you take your business elsewhere...

rkipperman-i only go to barbers who's work ive seen...


----------



## Trenditional (Feb 15, 2006)

The Gabba Goul said:


> Yes but waiters and waitresses don't make $50 an hour either...
> 
> ...and people most certainly do bring gifts to nurses/doctors alot of the time after a hospital stay...


I wish my wife was making $50 an hour.

I'm just saying there are many other professions that are customer serviced based which are not based on a tipping system. We pay for what we want and the person being employed by the company selling the goods, provides it to us.


----------



## Trenditional (Feb 15, 2006)

rkipperman said:


> Here's a hypothetical for you. You go to a barber and specify the exact cut that you want. The barber is a young kid who you know is doing this to support himself through college. While you are explaining what you want, he on his cell phone chatting and is nodding his head. He ends up giving you a crew cut (not what you asked for). You are charged $24 for the haircut. *How much do you tip?*


hmmmm....about the first 4" of my shoe in his backside =)


----------



## burnedandfrozen (Mar 11, 2004)

There really isn't any excuse not to leave a tip. If you are in a resturant and your server is rude and/or just plain lousy simply and quitely get up from your table, find the manager in charge and explain that the service is unacceptable and you would like another server assigned to your table. I've never had to resort to this myself, but I cannot imagine any resturant even the cheaper chain resturants not doing this on a customers behalf. I mean why sit through a meal with bad service?

As far as the tip being added to the bill by the resturant...I don't mind too much. I waited tables over ten years ago for about a year. Believe me, there are plenty of cheapskates out there. Worst of all were the Jehova Witness people who would leave copies of "The Watch Tower" instead of a tip. Like I can really give that to my landlord come rent day!


----------



## eagle2250 (Mar 24, 2006)

While I am a consistent tipper, occassionally going as high as 22% to 25% of the bill, generally gratuities I leave are in the 15% to 20% range, based on the percieved quality of service. It is not uncommon for the wife and I to spend $90 to $120 on a dinner out. That results in a tip of $18 to $24 (and occassionally a bit more). While I applaud those of you who are more generous, that amout is about all I am willing to pay for a waiter or waitress to "lavish their attention upon us, for a period of perhaps an hour and a half. Our largesse beyond that, goes to organized charities or the church!


----------



## Acct2000 (Sep 24, 2005)

I'm usually good for 15 to 20%. If the dinner is less than $10, I seldom leave less than $1 and usually leave $2.


----------



## NewYorkBuck (May 6, 2004)

If the service is close to reasonable, I am a relatively generous tipper - at least 20%. However, I do have a pet peave with bartenders. If I am waiting for a drink, and you pass me over to serve the cute blonde who just walked to the bar, you get zero tip. Nothing. My tip is to take people in the order they are waiting.

In the end, my feeling is tipping is for reasonable service. If that is not provided, then you are rewarded accordingly.


----------



## Wayfarer (Mar 19, 2006)

So it seems to me on the subject of tipping that we are breaking down to the free market people and the welfare state people. Interesting.


----------



## eagle2250 (Mar 24, 2006)

Wayfarer said:


> So it seems to me on the subject of tipping that we are breaking down to the free market people and the welfare state people. Interesting.


Being a bit slow in these matters, I am compelled to ask, from whence do we deduce this?


----------



## Wayfarer (Mar 19, 2006)

eagle2250 said:


> Being a bit slow in these matters, I am compelled to ask, from whence do we deduce this?


I was being half facetious, but one group of people basically are saying if service is good, I tip well. If service is bad, my tip reflects the service. These would be the free market people. The other group is saying no matter how poor the service is, one should tip at least standard amounts, if not generously. The usual reason stated is that the hourly wages for wait staff are low. So these would be the welfare folks.

Again, was said mainly in jest, not a perfect dichotomy, but not a bad one either.


----------



## Acct2000 (Sep 24, 2005)

This is in contraction to the Obama thread, where a poster claimed that Democrats at organized party functions are the worst tippers.

Unless it is egregiously bad, I leave something. I hope that doesn't plant me solidly in the liberal camp. 

(I have a couple friends that are really cool except for this issue. They evaluate every step the waiter are waitress takes and use up about half the conversation time on that. Maybe tipping everyone is a reaction to this. LOL)


----------



## Karl89 (Feb 20, 2005)

Gents,

What about moyels? Is it true that they don't require payment and just keep the tip?

Perhaps I should keep my day job!

Karl


----------



## TMMKC (Aug 2, 2007)

Karl89 said:


> Gents,
> 
> What about moyels? Is it true that they don't require payment and just keep the tip?
> 
> ...


Bada bing!:icon_smile_big: Karl, ladies and germs. He'll be here all week. Try the brisket and tip your waitress.


----------



## Howard (Dec 7, 2004)

What about tipping coffee cafes,I think they deserve at least something.


----------



## Wayfarer (Mar 19, 2006)

Howard said:


> What about tipping coffee cafes,I think they deserve at least something.


Howa, You must be strong, If you can tip over a cafe.


----------



## VC2000 (Feb 10, 2006)

I normally tip 20% which when I worked tables was generous but that seems to be the norm now? When did that happen? I used to sweat buckets for at best 15%? I'm not saying that service providers don't deserve it but it is surprising. The meal has certainly kept pace with inflation so it can't be argued that it is necessary to increase the percentage?

I try to grab the bill with my foreign visitors - some of them will still leave 10%. If you want to see the rath of server... I normally head off to the bathroom and catch the server and hand them some cash to avoid the problem.

I guess I just find the expectation that everyone get a tip including the employees at fast foods places and the dry cleaner unrealistic. I guess I am getting old and grumpy but the level of service that is provided and the level of reward expected aren't normally on par.

My experience was that large corporations restrict the percentage to 15%. I haven't worked for one directly for a long time so perhaps that has changed. We were required to submit a copy of the bill with the expenses broken down. (liquor was restricted) I had an entire meal rejected because I rounded up the tip. (I still remember the waitress she was cute.) I continued the policy of keeping the full bill and when I had an audit the IRS did look at my percentage of tips - I thought that was interesting. 

Life has been good so I try to be generous but it appears that I'm not as generous as I thought.


----------



## samblau (Apr 2, 2005)

I believe that their are more factors than simple good service/poor service. Some people are more inclined to be generous be it by their nature or some other factor i.e. having worked in the restaurant business. 

As a young person (25) I feel I can safely say that yes, there is an unwarranted sense of entitlement coupled with an attitude that a tip of a pre-determined amount will be left regardless or not at all, their is no in between. In other service type jobs near me i.e. retail, especially at the Rite-Aid Pharmacy near me the staff could care less about the customers. No one makes enough and as such feel as though they are doing me a favor by scanning some UPC codes. An argument that the working class is being taken advantage of is certainly worthwhile but beyond the purview of this discussion. In regards to the posters that say people are struggling to stay in school etc., I worked during the school, Fleet Bank $10/hr summer "premium wage" in NY and never phoned it in, likewise at my unpaid gov't internship. Now that I am in law I know I was being billed out at more than 10x my wage, should I have taken it easy? To me thats a cop out, even if the end goal is more money which I readily admit it is, providing bad service purposely serves no purpose. That said I usually give the benefit of the doubt toa hard working younger person or someone in a very busy restaurant who is trying hard. Only blatant laziness is grounds for a reduction. 

There are a few intolerable acts in my humble opinion:

1. Cell phone use - thats what breaks are for and in an emergency you can excuse yourself, I have seen managers confiscate cell phones. At most law firms where I work an employee (at least one at my level) would be asked to leave for using a cell phone 

2. Blatant overcharging - This occurs infrequently in my tavels but there have been times, especailly at chains, where the staff has been liberal in adding on fees i.e. more drinks than we ordered and most recently not relating the cost of a special and charging a grossly disproportionate premium, if its adjusted I usually don't mind, only when the waiter angrily and loudly argues to the contrary 

3. Unsanitary measures - I am actually opposed to the ultra-clean plastic wrap culture but I hate seeing people sample off of public self-serve stations i.e. the olive bar at a high-end gourmet store where there are signs that clearly state not to...as for restaurants I have seen servers adjust plates or dreplace ropped items with their hands after handling money etc. I trust that the chefs that use thier hands do so in an appropriate, sanitary fashion.

4. I like story telling, but I am a little sick of waiters telling me that they are really "actors" or, by objective standards, an attractive waitress not giving me the time of day. On the other hand, pleasantness, even when noticelably synthetic is acceptable by my standards. I think this is a more NY thing.....as someone who on occasion attends pricey clubs/restaurants on my own dime I have become more discerning. My $500k banker boy and expense card friends might not care...at $15 a drink and looking for work at the moment I cannot. 

I do not expect to be fawned over. In fact I expect nothing more than decent service and I will leave 15%. Anything above any beyond I will at least round up another dollar, maybe two. For a truly exceptional meal I will add on as much as i feel necessary, over 20% if warranted. I am more inclined to be generous when I experience exceptional service at a low price restaurant. I was in historic Milford, PA just yesterday at a home-style soup restaurant where for $8 you get unlimited homemade soup and salad. Having played tennis all morning my friend and I were in the mood to eat like "tub beasts" in our words which we did, devouring a combined 15 cups of soup and several salads. On an $18 tip I left $25, now a 40% tip may sound odd but that meal for $25 was still a fantastic bargain IMO. I will also tip when a member of my party is rude or makes what I feel to be heightened requests. I always chuckle when we go out to an Italian retaurant and my mother wants everything "light on the oil"...you ain't getting it lady, chicken parm is chiken parm no matter how you look at it. 

Bars: I typically go $1 a drink unless it involves a lot of work and is very good. At $6 a beer in NYC I think thats more than fair. On the other hand, in bars and restaurants alike, being a good tipper will get you better service and the occasional freebie. I don't tip only for the free stuff but it is a nice bit of hospitality. I always leave a tip after the first round regardless and then figure out the total by the end of the night. 

Tip jars: If approved by mgmt. are fine by me, a smile, a hello a little extra foam will result in any non-quarters being left, repeated pleasantries might result in more. Thats just my system. 

Nada: I have never stiffed anyone. As much as I would like to go the 2 cents route I can't, at this point, come to actually do it. I have left small tips i.e. $2 but never stiffed anyone and I would never condone being cheap or looking for faults to nickel and dime on the tip. I am a more total package kind of guy.


----------



## Howard (Dec 7, 2004)

Wayfarer said:


> Howa, You must be strong, If you can tip over a cafe.


No I meant Starbucks or Au Bon Pain.Sometimes in the front they always have something like a tipping jar for when you want to be generous and give them a dollar or 2.


----------



## a tailor (May 16, 2005)

what do you guys think a dollar or two for the busser at a buffet?


----------



## LotharoftheHillPeople (Apr 30, 2006)

TMMKC said:


> ...Even a Fortune 500 CEO, despite all the corruption these past several years, is paid what he/she is paid for a good reason.


Quoted for absurdity.

As an aside, I loathe the tip jars at Starbucks and Dunkin Donuts. Seriously, am I supposed to give some gal at DD dollar for turning around and grabbing me a bran muffin? I agree with some earlier poster that suggested this is one step removed from panhandling.


----------



## Howard (Dec 7, 2004)

a tailor said:


> what do you guys think a dollar or two for the busser at a buffet?


I'd say about 2 dollars is acceptable,Maybe 3.


----------



## guitone (Mar 20, 2005)

gnatty8 said:


> I will got to 25% of the bill if the service is outstanding. If it is the other end of the spectrum, as in horrible and seriously making me consider never eating at that establishment ever again, I might leave 5%. I never put tips into the cups at Starbucks or Dunkin Donuts. I view those as one step removed from panhandling.


And I always do, a quater or two will not hurt me, but then I don't get anything fancy just a medium tea (I don't say those funny words). I have to admit to not goint to DD anymore as they do not cater to my allergies and have soy mile available, so I can only speak of SB.


----------



## guitone (Mar 20, 2005)

eagle2250 said:


> While I am a consistent tipper, occassionally going as high as 22% to 25% of the bill, generally gratuities I leave are in the 15% to 20% range, based on the percieved quality of service. It is not uncommon for the wife and I to spend $90 to $120 on a dinner out. That results in a tip of $18 to $24 (and occassionally a bit more). While I applaud those of you who are more generous, that amout is about all I am willing to pay for a waiter or waitress to "lavish their attention upon us, for a period of perhaps an hour and a half. Our largesse beyond that, goes to organized charities or the church!


Last night Sharon and I ate at a very low key Indian Restaurant. The food was very good, the service was as well. I tipped about 22% or so, rounding well up to the next dollar. It is a no brainer to tip well with good service and good food. There are times when I tip below 20% but the service has to be pretty bad for that...


----------



## The Gabba Goul (Feb 11, 2005)

guitone said:


> And I always do, a quater or two will not hurt me, but then I don't get anything fancy just a medium tea (I don't say those funny words).


Exactly...it's like I've said time and again whenever I hear somebody complaining about the tip jar...if a few cents is that much of a hardship on you...then you should probably be making your coffee at home...to be honest...I'd rather drop a few coins in the tip jar than have to put up with them jingle-jangleing in my pocket all afternoon...


----------



## Howard (Dec 7, 2004)

How much tip should someone get in a 5-star restaurant?


----------



## The Gabba Goul (Feb 11, 2005)

Howard said:


> How much tip should someone get in a 5-star restaurant?


hmmmm...the shopping cart collection business is booming...ey Howard???


----------



## omairp (Aug 21, 2006)

Dwight Schrute's Guide To Tipping (from The Office):










Dwight Schrute: "Why tip someone for a job I'm capable of doing myself? I can deliver food. I can drive a taxi. I can, and do, cut my own hair. I do however, tip my urologist, because I am unable to pulverize my own kidney stones."


----------



## Howard (Dec 7, 2004)

The Gabba Goul said:


> hmmmm...the shopping cart collection business is booming...ey Howard???


No unfortunately,there's only 3 or 4 of us in one day that do cart collecting.So the shift at Pathmark gets rotated every Saturday when the new schedule comes out.


----------



## Frank aka The Minotaur (Nov 12, 2004)

JRR said:


> +1
> 
> Tipping is hugely important. I will reduce if service is bad. For average I usually do 20%. If great 25 to 30%.
> 
> If you don't want to tip go to a fast food joint.


Pretty much my sentiments and what I do. My partner and I are sometimes overly generous in tipping.

There is a restaurant in Cape May, NJ that we go to. Now, it's usually several years between trips there, but it seems every time we go, the staff trips over themselves for us. I commented about this to my regular waitress at my local diner, whom I also tipped very well (she's retired now). She said simply "we remember".


----------



## Mr. H (Aug 27, 2007)

I use 20% for my baseline, never less than $2.00 if the tab is less than $10.00. 

There is another practice I tend to follow and I'm curious is anyone else does this. When I'm out of town on business I tend to eat dinner by myself and try to eat in some of the nicer restaurants or at least a higher end steak chain (like Longhorn or Ponderosa ---- kidding----- Ruth's Chris, Palm, Capital Grille . . . ). I'm almost always offered a seat at the bar with full menu service but I prefer a table or booth. I like to be able to spread out a little, go over some paperwork or relax with the FT or the Wall St. Journal and be free of the crowding and commotion that are common to the bar areas of these establishments. While I realize that as a customer I am certainly entitled to a table of my own, I also recognize that the server who is assigned my table is probably expecting at least a two-top if not more. Accordingly, I will almost always leave at least a 30% tip if the service is at least adequate. I will go beyond that if the server goes out of his or her way to provide extra service by virtue of my solo diner status. I've had servers offer me newspapers or magazines and I even had one bring me various samples of appetizers the chef was considering for the menu. One server, after inquiring where I was from and being told St. Louis, periodically went into the bar and came back with scores of the ongoing Cardinals baseball game. Granted, I could have checked the scores on my Blackberry, but I thought it was a nice, thoughtful touch. 

My favorite tipping story goes back to my law school days in Oklahoma City and a bistro where a group of my fellow students and I used to go nearly every Saturday night. There were four of us dining next to a table of eight or ten - they were kind of a raucous, obnoxious bunch and quite out of line with the restaurant's generally subdued, elegant (but not fussy) atmosphere. Their party broke up while we were still finishing our meals and as the waitress was clearing the table she looked down, made a break for the door and returned about 30 seconds later where she desparately informed the maitre d' that they had run off without the check. My comrades and I attempted to estimate how much the tab would have been, figured a 20% tip off of that and slipped her the cash as we were leaving. Now you have to understand that she was not our waitress -- that time -- but because we were regulars we knew that she probably would be at some point in the future and we were right. We wound up receiving more than a sufficient dividend on that little investment of kindness.


----------



## Acct2000 (Sep 24, 2005)

That was really generous of you. I could not have afforded to do that when I was in college.


----------

